# Cruze Alignment Kit



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine drives straight as it did from factory...whats the need for an alignment


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

you still need one


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Mine drives straight as it did from factory...whats the need for an alignment


It's to fix the camber angle which is made negative after lowering the car. It's a tire wear angle and decreases the life of your tires.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

lowering it can also change your toe angle...or otherwise known as making the front end pigeon toed do to your tie rod ends not being properly adjusted to compensate for the drop.


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cruze uses a beam in the back, the toe should be fixed in the rear. Well this is true of nissan's at least. There is an inherent 1/8" total toe in that cant be changed unless you have your beam bent. This is done so that the car understeers apparently. I cant see how the Cruze can be any different. There is nothing to adjust, not even camber unless you have independent rear suspension.


----------

